# Images are looking really desaturated when I upload them online :(someone PLEASE help



## modernbabyphoto (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok so let me write this out as simple as possible and hopefully someone can help me. 

I upload my images to LR, then open it up in CS6 to edit. I do the edit everything looks great and then save a copy of it on my desktop. The small thumbnail image looks desaturated on the desktop but when I double click it to view it, the edit looks identical to my cs6 edit. Then when I go to upload it into my blog post (pro photo blog) it looks fine, but when I publish the post it looks really desaturated again. 

I can not for the life of me figure out what I did to make this happen, or where to go to fix it. 

Anyone have any idea!?


----------



## modernbabyphoto (Jan 21, 2013)

Ok seems to be something related to shooting the image RAW... I usually dont shoot raw... not sure if that helps solve the problem though


----------



## Tony S (Jan 21, 2013)

What color space are you saving the images in?  If you are using them for web they should be saved with the srgb color space.

 And your raw images need to be tweeked in post processing, the jpegs you were shooting before were all being tweeked by the cameras internal programming. With RAW all that information and adjustablility is now in your hands.


----------



## KmH (Jan 21, 2013)

No doubt - it is a color space issue. Adobe Photoshop Lightroom 4 Book: The Complete Guide for Photographers
Adobe Photoshop CS6 for Photographers: A professional image editor's guide to the creative use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC 

The web is the sRGB color space and your image is likely in the ProPhoto RGB color space.


Color Management, Part 1: Concept & Overview
Color Management, Part 2: Color Spaces
Color Management, Part 3: Color Space Conversion
To see the color space of a photo:
Open a photo in Photoshop.

In the Applications bar click on *Edit > Convert to Profile* and in the dialog box that pops up you will see the color space of the Source image, and a drop down menu of Destination Space options to choose from:
*Note:* Many image editing experts recommend editing in the largest gamut color space available - which is usually ProPhoto RGB. That's also why Lightroom's Develop module uses a large color space.


----------



## unpopular (Jan 21, 2013)

Also note that I have had additional problems with b/w being flat when uploading to flickr in greyscale profiles, and must convert all greyscale images to SRGB (a pretty significant problem, actually).


----------

